# Alcossebre



## Mike.anita (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi I am hoping there are other expats using this forum who live or have properties in Alcossebre,if so please let me know, 
We would like more info on the area, any clubs to join any clubs to play bowls etc.


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

Welcome. I have never heard of Alcassebre, please tell us something about it


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

*Brita, Brits, Brits*

I live about 30kms from Alcossebre and although I enjoy visiting occasionally but be prepared for lots of British expats, which you may like. In the local Consum supermarket you could well be in Tesco as the place is full of Brits and also many British products.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

There's a nudist beach, isn't there?


----------



## Mike.anita (Feb 12, 2017)

Have been a few times but not noticed one sorry.


----------



## Seanio (Jan 31, 2021)

Mike.anita said:


> Hi I am hoping there are other expats using this forum who live or have properties in Alcossebre,if so please let me know,
> We would like more info on the area, any clubs to join any clubs to play bowls etc.


Hi my name is Sean and I read your post re Alcossembre. It's now 2021 and you posted your enquiry in 2017 . Once everything goes back to normal, I was intending to rent In Alcossembre it's the hope of spending British winters there to see if I would like to move permantly. Did you move there, and if you did , how has it been.


----------

